# Thermostat replacement and now...........



## Eddie57 (Nov 14, 2004)

I just replaced the thermostat on my 1996 Nissan Altima for the first time since I bought the car. The first time I installed it the thermostat was not set properly when I replaced the thermostat housing (water outlet I guess is the correct term) and it leaked on the joint where the gasket is. I removed it and reset it and now it doesn't leak, but it seems that now the water in the radiator is getting real hot. Before I removed the thermostat I disconnected 3 electrical connections that were I the way, but reconnected them. I turned the heater on to circulate the new antifreeze and noticed that the air never got hot. I let the engine idle for about 10 to 15 minutes and still the air was not hot. Yesterday the air did get hot but I had the leak. Anyway, I turned the car off and opened the radiator and the water was boiling, also before I opened the radiator cap some coolant was going back into the reservoir. One of the wires I disconnected and reconnected has a reddish orange rubber cover and the connections look like the connections on a car speaker. Anyone have any idea what is going on? 

Thanks
Eddie


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

It sounds like you have air in the system.
Here is the procedure from the 1997 FSM:


















Lew


----------



## Eddie57 (Nov 14, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the information. I will give it a shot. Have a good weekend!

Eddie


----------



## Eddie57 (Nov 14, 2004)

*Response*



lshadoff said:


> It sounds like you have air in the system.
> Here is the procedure from the 1997 FSM:
> 
> 
> ...


I completely drained the coolant and then refilled it while the air relief plug was open. Once the fluid started coming out of the air relief plug I put back the plug and filled the radiator to the top. I also filled the reservoir to the recommended level. I then idled the car for 10-15 minutes with the heater on and the air in the heater never got hot. Was coolant going back into the reservoir after 10-15 minutes. The tempurature is about currently about 85-90 degrees outside. I don't know but something doesn't feel right. Am I over reacting? Why doesn't the heater heat up the air? The tempurature gauge went from being cold to slightly past half way in the 10-15 minutes. Any comments or suggestions welcome.

Thanks
Eddie
Note: The thermostat is a nissan part from the dealer.


----------

